# AGR Messed Up My MasterCard Sign-Up Bonus



## frugalist (Jan 17, 2010)

I received my AGR MasterCard in mid-December, after applying using the 16,000 Bonus Point link. After receiving the card and making a few charges with it, I sent a secure e-mail via the Chase site to confirm that I will be getting the 16,000 Bonus Points - 8,000 from Chase and 8,000 from Amtrak. I received a quick reply confirming that I will, indeed get those points.

My first statement closed Jan. 15. I was able to view it online Jan. 16 and saw in the Points section 65 points for "Points Earned on Amtrak purchases," 370 points for "Points Earned on other purchases," 8,000 points for "First Purchase Points," and 8,435 points "Total Points transferred to Amtrak," all as I expected.

On Jan. 17, my AGR account shows the following points being posted: 65 points for Chase Amtrak Travel, 370 points for Chase Credit Card Purchases, 3,000 points for "Chase 6k Enrollment Offer," and 3,000 points for "Amtrak 6k Enrollment Offer."

I've been shorted 10,000 points.

I will be calling AGR first thing Monday morning (hoping they'll be open on the Federal holiday) to see if they can straighten things out. I have a screenshot of the promo that I responded to offering 16,000 bonus points to apply. I have the email correspondence with Chase confirming my expectation of 16,000 bonus points. And I have my Jan. 15 MasterCard statement showing 8,000 sign-up points being awarded by Chase as well as 8,435 total points being sent to Amtrak. I think I can support my claim for the missing 10,000 points.

Has anyone else here experienced this kind of snafu? How helpful were the AGR folks in resolving the issue? How quickly can I expect the missing points to be posted? I'm counting on those points to book an award trip.


----------



## amamba (Jan 17, 2010)

The EXACT same thing just happened to me. I noticed on Saturday that I got 3,000 points from Chase and 3000 points from Amtrak for a total of 6,000 instead of the 16,000 I was getting. I also have my CHASE statement which clearly says "8000 points" as my sign up bonus and indicates that they will be transferring to my AGR account.

I plan on calling on Monday to complain and get my extra 10,000 points. I was also planning on using the points to book an award trip on the EB in July, and while I already have 20,000 I need the extra 10K to get my bedroom!


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 17, 2010)

You might also consider contacting Chase, since they might also be part of the problem.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 17, 2010)

Ispolkom said:


> You might also consider contacting Chase, since they might also be part of the problem.


Agreed. I think that the problem here is Chase.

Amtrak/Agr is supposed to match whatever bonus Chase pays out. Despite the fact that the Chase statement says that they are paying 8,000 points, it sounds like they transmitted 3,000 points in error to AGR. AGR then matched that number exactly.

So my guess is that you guys are going to have to go through Chase to fix this, at least initially. I'm not sure if AGR will automatically pick up the change or if you will then have to contact AGR after you get Chase to post things correctly.


----------



## amamba (Jan 18, 2010)

Update: So actually it was my H who signed up for the card (not me), and he actually never got the 16K point email (only I did). H clicked through the link on my email to sign up. Spoke with Chase and confirmed he qualified for the points, then he signed up, etc. Statement shows 8K points transferred.

H called AGR this morning and they refused to honor it. Said that they did see in their system that 8K was supposed to come from Chase but that since he didn't qualify for the 16K point promotion, he just wasn't eligible. Classic bait and switch IMO. If he wasn't eligible for the 16000 Points, chase should have told us. But the problem seems to be a miscommunication between Chase and AGR, because basically AGR said that chase wasn't authorized to approve the 16K points for him.

He escalated up to Supervisor at AGR and was given the same run around. Said that there was nothing he could do because in their system it shows how many points one is eligible for when they sign up for the Chase AGR CC. So that no matter what points Chase sent over, their system automatically resets it to what they are eligible for.

I do have a problem with this because again, he confirmed with Chase that he was eligible for the points. I think we might try to send in a letter explaining the situation? not sure what it is going to get us.

On the other hand, I now have an 18K offer so maybe I'll just up for the card - but again, its annoying because H is the one who will be racking up points with his monthly commuter rail pass, which is why he signed up for the card not me. Booo AGR.


----------



## frugalist (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's my update:

7:30am - sent a secure email to Chase via their site explaining what happened and asking them to investigate.

8:10am - called AGR. Spoke to a CSR, explaining the facts and asking him to help me get things straightened out. He put me on hold for about 2 minutes then came back and said he would escalate my issue, someone will research it and get back to me in 2 or 3 days. I guess I'm just cynical by nature, but going by amamba's experience with this same issue, I'll just say, "We'll see."

8:30am - received a secure email from Chase basically restating the obvious: 8,000 points were awarded on my 1/15/10 credit card statement and 8,000+ points were transferred to Amtrak. The email ended by suggesting I call AGR for further help.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 18, 2010)

amamba said:


> On the other hand, I now have an 18K offer so maybe I'll just up for the card - but again, its annoying because H is the one who will be racking up points with his monthly commuter rail pass, which is why he signed up for the card not me. Booo AGR.


Since he will only get 1 point/$ for the pass (if MBTA) or 2 points/$ (if Amtrak, but not 100 points per segment), why not


sign up for your card, (getting the 18,000 point bonus)

make him an authorized user of your card

have him use that card to purchase his pass

That way the points for his pass purchase will go into your account! (You can redeem an award for him, if need be. Or if it's a sleeper award, it will be for 2, so what's the difference if it's for him and you [from his account] or you and him [from your account]? :huh: )


----------



## amamba (Jan 18, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > On the other hand, I now have an 18K offer so maybe I'll just up for the card - but again, its annoying because H is the one who will be racking up points with his monthly commuter rail pass, which is why he signed up for the card not me. Booo AGR.
> ...


Well, unfortunately he is purchasing the commuter pass through payroll deduction because that way the first $250ish or so of the pass is exempt from federal income taxes. He is riding amtrak starting 2/1. I would rather have the tax savings than the double AGR points - I need as many deductions as possible to keep my AGI down 

I am assuming that he still will get 648 points/month (pass is $324) no matter how the pass is purchased. Is that incorrect?


----------



## amamba (Jan 18, 2010)

frugalist said:


> Here's my update:7:30am - sent a secure email to Chase via their site explaining what happened and asking them to investigate.
> 
> 8:10am - called AGR. Spoke to a CSR, explaining the facts and asking him to help me get things straightened out. He put me on hold for about 2 minutes then came back and said he would escalate my issue, someone will research it and get back to me in 2 or 3 days. I guess I'm just cynical by nature, but going by amamba's experience with this same issue, I'll just say, "We'll see."
> 
> 8:30am - received a secure email from Chase basically restating the obvious: 8,000 points were awarded on my 1/15/10 credit card statement and 8,000+ points were transferred to Amtrak. The email ended by suggesting I call AGR for further help.


Please let me know how it turns out. I told H that if he didn't like the answer to try again. I do think part of it depends on who you talk to!


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 18, 2010)

amamba said:


> Well, unfortunately he is purchasing the commuter pass through payroll deduction because that way the first $250ish or so of the pass is exempt from federal income taxes. He is riding amtrak starting 2/1. I would rather have the tax savings than the double AGR points - I need as many deductions as possible to keep my AGI down
> I am assuming that he still will get 648 points/month (pass is $324) no matter how the pass is purchased. Is that incorrect?


Yes, that is true about the 648 points. But if the pass costs him $324, what is the difference if he pays the $324 with card #1234 (his CC from his AGR account that got the low bonus) or with card #1235 (your CC from your account - where he is an authorized user and he has a CC with his name on it - that got the high bonus)? :huh:


----------



## amamba (Jan 18, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > Well, unfortunately he is purchasing the commuter pass through payroll deduction because that way the first $250ish or so of the pass is exempt from federal income taxes. He is riding amtrak starting 2/1. I would rather have the tax savings than the double AGR points - I need as many deductions as possible to keep my AGI down
> ...


Because I rarely ride amtrak so wouldn't be getting any points each month. I think it makes more sense to have one account with lots of points then two accounts - with the points spread between them. Because one account with 30,000 points equals a two zone bedroom award while two accounts with 15,000 does not equal a two zone bedroom award.

And, as I mentioned, purchasing the pass is a moot point since that won't be happening on any credit card. I would just rather the points get deposited in his AGR account each month rather than mine.


----------



## Keith Bennett (Feb 18, 2011)

Interesting...

I applied for this card a couple of weeks ago on the basis of a promise of 30,000 miles in the online ad on the Amtrak web site. I remember seeing that it was enough miles for five Northeast Corridor round trips. When I got the card, they said the bonus was 15,000 miles.

Anyone else have this experience?

- Keith


----------



## amamba (Feb 19, 2011)

Yup....see my previous posts about it. Did you get an email with that offer? Did you see that specific offer on the AGR page when you logged in? These are two critical pieces of information that you need. If the offer wasn't specifically "targeted" to you, you can't get whatever point promise you saw. You can only get what you are targeted for.


----------



## Tony (Feb 22, 2011)

amamba said:


> Yup....see my previous posts about it. Did you get an email with that offer? Did you see that specific offer on the AGR page when you logged in? These are two critical pieces of information that you need. If the offer wasn't specifically "targeted" to you, you can't get whatever point promise you saw. You can only get what you are targeted for.


That was my understanding too. The 16K Bonus Points promotion was "*by invitation only*", and was sent only to specific AGR individuals. Just because you found the link, either by someone forwarding you their email, or someone posting it, does not make you eligible.

I seem to recall back then the 16K Bonus Points promotion first came out, that distinction was duly noted here.

So, IMHO, it was you, not AGR, that messed up. Sorry about being so blunt, but it does need to be said.


----------



## Keith Bennett (Feb 23, 2011)

I just got a letter from them. They said that they will credit me 15,000 miles, and Amtrak will separately credit me 15,000 miles.

I'm glad to hear it, but disappointed that the rep I first spoke with didn't know that.

In any case, I won't know for sure that it's really true until I get those credits.

- Keith



amamba said:


> Yup....see my previous posts about it. Did you get an email with that offer? Did you see that specific offer on the AGR page when you logged in? These are two critical pieces of information that you need. If the offer wasn't specifically "targeted" to you, you can't get whatever point promise you saw. You can only get what you are targeted for.


----------



## me_little_me (Feb 25, 2011)

I got a 12000 point offer and a promise of a free companion ticket. However, when I activated the card, Chase said I would get 6000. I complained about the points (I had forgotten about the companion ticket) and the rep said she would pass it on to marketing. Based on others' experience, I guess I have no chance of either the other 6000 or the companion ticket. Too bad I had already permanently (not in trash) deleted the offer email.

Worse, I can't do anything until May as I don't even get the 6000 credit until I actually travel then.

Should have known about Chase. I used to have my mortgage with them.

They asked me if I was going to use my new card for just Amtrak or other things. I told the rep I would use it initially for Amtrak and it depended on how well it went. I guess that after the trip, I'll cut up the card and after a year, close the account.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 25, 2011)

me_little_me said:


> I got a 12000 point offer and a promise of a free companion ticket. However, when I activated the card, Chase said I would get 6000. I complained about the points (I had forgotten about the companion ticket) and the rep said she would pass it on to marketing. Based on others' experience, I guess I have no chance of either the other 6000 or the companion ticket. Too bad I had already permanently (not in trash) deleted the offer email.


A 12,000 point offer would see Chase giving you only 6,000 points. Once Chase sends those points over to AGR, AGR then matches with another 6,000 points to give you the promised 12,000 points.


----------



## dart330 (Feb 25, 2011)

My wife signed up for the 36k bonus. 18k after first purchase and another 18k after spending $2k. The first points came through just fine, Chase put in 9k and Amtrak put in 9k. The 2nd set that should of come through and was shown on our Chase statement happened just as AGR switched from the private firm to in house. At that time, no points were posting and none of the 2nd round of points ever posted. Several calls to AGR said they should post by the next statement. 6 months down the road and no results, we finally submitted to Chase the application showing the bonus we applied for, the 2 statements showing that Chase had credited us 18k points, and a screen shot of our AGR history showing they had not posted. Chase credited us the 9k they owed us, but AGR has yet to match it and I doubt they ever will. If only we applied a month earlier and missed the transition all of this mess would of been avoided, but we should not of had to work so hard for something that was offered to us.


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 26, 2011)

dart330 said:


> My wife signed up for the 36k bonus. 18k after first purchase and another 18k after spending $2k. The first points came through just fine, Chase put in 9k and Amtrak put in 9k. The 2nd set that should of come through and was shown on our Chase statement happened just as AGR switched from the private firm to in house. At that time, no points were posting and none of the 2nd round of points ever posted. Several calls to AGR said they should post by the next statement. 6 months down the road and no results, we finally submitted to Chase the application showing the bonus we applied for, the 2 statements showing that Chase had credited us 18k points, and a screen shot of our AGR history showing they had not posted. Chase credited us the 9k they owed us, but AGR has yet to match it and I doubt they ever will. If only we applied a month earlier and missed the transition all of this mess would of been avoided, but we should not of had to work so hard for something that was offered to us.


The AGR representative that participates at Flyertalk has admitted to "hic-cups" in the process of crediting the Amtrak side of sign-up bonus points for the Chase credit card that has resulted in some members not getting the promised points from Amtrak. She asked Flyertalk members who have the Chase sign-up issues to PM her with the details. If you are not a member at FT, I suggest you (and any others with the same issue) go there, sign up (it's free), and send her a PM.

It's a shame that AGR does not have a reliable mechanism to resolve valid issues other than through Flyertalk, but it is what it is.

Flyertalk Forums


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 4, 2011)

Tried signing up for the 30,000 point promotion twice last year and was denied. This was hard to believe as I pay off my CC's upon receipt. Tried again this January and received "instant approval". Charged $3300 on the first go around, and immediately received the 30,000 AGR bonus points. I believe that a key condition is that you must spend the minimum amount to qualify. If you don't the amount of bonus points are less. I guess that they only want to give the maximum bonus points to the larger spenders. The whole experience was pretty weird!!


----------

